# Anti-cosleeping "Safety" tips from Taggies company.



## brookerenee (Jul 27, 2004)

I've been looking for b-day present ideas for my DD, and I came across taggies.com. I was so excited, because I know she'll love a Taggie blanket or toy, but then I saw the link entitled "Safety". I clicked on it, hoping to find something about how the tags were sewn securely, or something like that.

However, this is what I found:

"Wherever your baby sleeps should be as safe as possible. Babies placed on adult beds risk suffocation from several hidden hazards such as:
Entrapment between the bed and wall.
Entrapment involving the bed frame, headboard or footboard.
Falls from adult beds onto piles of clothing, plastic bags, or other soft materials resulting in suffocation.
Suffocation in soft bedding (such as pillows, thick quilts and comforters)."

No mention of how cosleeping can be safe and beneficial if set up properly.







:

Now I don't know if I want to even get her a Taggie.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Geez, that's upsetting. I always liked those stupid taggie things too







:

Send them an e-mail complaint!

Kitty


----------



## canadiangranola (Oct 1, 2004)

nak
out of curiosity "what is a taggie?" i went to the website....the line after the one you quoted says "to reduce risk of suffocation....". I read this to mean when placing dc on adult bed... is it possible you may have read into it a bit defensively?....if not, ita with pp, write to the company.

peace,
anno


----------



## brookerenee (Jul 27, 2004)

A taggie is a blanket that has colorful tags sewn around the border. It seems like a lot of babies (mine included) like to play with tags on things. They also have taggie toys, pillows, and books.

Most of the safety tips on that page are valid, but they could at least mention that cosleeping is safe when done correctly, instead of simply implying that all adult beds are hazardous.


----------



## JennP (May 4, 2004)

I have made dd some toys that look like those from the Taggies co. All you need is a couple of peices of fabric and some lengths of interesting ribbons. Voila.

JennP


----------



## 4cornersmamma (Aug 29, 2004)

I say forget taggies!! Write them a letter and tell then that you were very insulted by thier "safety" list and the result was that you are not purchasing anything from them. At the best they may send you a gift certificate, at worst you told them how you feel.


----------



## sntm (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't know. Playing devil's advocate, they didn't say not to cosleep. They actually made some reasonable and true suggestions, like avoiding soft bedding, etc.

I would NOT send a nasty letter (try to avoid them in all cases but especially this one) but if you felt compelled, you could send a polite but informative letter on positive ways you can set up a family bed to be safe.


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

Call me cheap - but $20 for a 1 foot square peice of fabric with some ribbon sewn on it - what is this world coming to?

I remember when you could actually get something for $20 - and I'm not that old!

As a note, we don't co-sleep with our 7 month old. He won't do it. We had a family bed until he was 4 months old. then he started crying at night when it was time to go to bed. He rolled, he kicked, he grumped, he pushed us with his feet and hands. After much frustration, we put him a crib in our room. He smiled, stretched, rolled over on his side and went to sleep. Go figure. Maybe the one coming in June will co-sleep.

back to taggies - they just put those disclaimers out so they don't get sued. When I bought my oven, it said in the owner's manual not to let your baby play inside the oven while it was lit (as if it is okay when it isn't lit).


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

well, what do you expect, Taggies are generally used as lovies, co-sleeping babies don't need them (in a general sense) so it's in their best interest to promote the crib.


----------



## brookerenee (Jul 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennP*
I have made dd some toys that look like those from the Taggies co. All you need is a couple of peices of fabric and some lengths of interesting ribbons. Voila.

JennP

Thanks for the great idea!

I made an imitation taggie for my DD! I bought a bunch of colorful fabrics (most of them Save the Children fabrics) and a piece of super-soft fleecy material for the backing. I made a colorful quilt for the front of the blanket and put the soft material on the back. I put all different ribbons around the border. My "taggie" cost $15, and I have enough materials left over to make another one. And mine is 30 inches by 30 inches (way bigger than the "official" taggies) and it looks so much nicer than the ones on the website.

DD loves it. She went right for the ribbon tags, immediately. And I let her hold it during BF, and she giggled and giggled. She got tired this morning, and crawled over to her new blankie, laid down on it, and played with the tags. Wow. She usually will only settle down if she has my BBs. The cat loves the blanket, too. He slept on it last night, and keeps kneading the soft side.


----------

